# Re-open Ft. Sherman for Jungle Operations under PSC



## Shane8552 (Jan 12, 2010)

I am working with a company who is in the process of re-opening Ft. Sherman in Panama. We have approval by the Panamanian Govt. and a 10 year lease on the property. The thing is it will be entirely privately run, not a Military base. 

All of the previous courses offered will be started up again, plus just about anything you wanted to do op/training wise. Plenty of the veteran cadre will be coming back to pick up where they left off with the Jungle leaders course as well as the Air Crew Survival Course. 

Like I told a few others, I'm not selling anything here, I am just trying to gauge the interest in this facility with some of the spec-ops community. Kind of a "If we build it, will you use it?" Obviously this place will be open to the entire armed forces, but its going to be tailored to Team/Group guys with what you will be able to do. The missions you run are limited to your imagination, its pretty much free reign.

I have some of the old course curriculum listed below, Let me know what you guys think. Would you use it? or its for the birds? Thanks guys  Semper Fi 

The Jungle Warfare Course (JWC) was three weeks in duration and trained light infantry battalion task forces in jungle operations. The first week (core week) of training consisted of individual soldier skills and squad collective tasks that would be performed in a jungle environment. These tasks included: jungle plants and living, land navigation, mines and boobytraps, jungle combat techniques, waterborne operations, and squad react to contact live fire lanes. Scout, mortar, and combat engineer (Sapper) platoons received additional specialized training during core week. The second week consisted of situational training exercises (STX) which included platoon deliberate attacks, raids, ambushes, a company cordon and search, and Sapper, riverine demolition missions. A battalion field training exercise (FTX) was conducted during the third and final week of the JWC. This FTX was normally a four-day long, free-play exercise that pitted the training battalion against a company-sized opposition force (OPFOR). JOTB observer/controllers provided both the training battalion and the OPFOR company with continuous feedback through comprehensive after action reviews.

The Engineer Jungle Warfare Course (EJWC) was similar in nature to the JWC, with additional focus on demolitions and mobility operations. The core week instruction was the same as the JWC, with the second week consisting of a four day FTX that required Sapper platoons to conduct numerous combat patrols, engineer reconnaissance missions, and route clearance missions on the Chagres River and jungle trails using live demolitions to reduce obstacles. The Sapper company would perform construction missions during the third and fourth weeks. These missions included basic masonry, carpentry, and pioneer tasks. The repair or replacement of foot bridges in the jungle, repair of boat docks, and construction of training sites are examples of some EJWC projects.

The Air Crew Survival Course (ACS) was approximately two weeks in duration, and trained Army and Air Force aircrew personnel, U.S. Government, and law enforcement agencies in basic survival, escape and evasion techniques. Subjects included crossing water obstacles, improvised tools, weapons, traps, and snares, food procurement and preparation, and jungle navigation. The course culminated in a four day survival, escape, and evasion exercise designed to test the student’s ability to survive alone or in small groups, while in hostile territory.

Jungle Warfare Course Program of Instruction
SUBJECT
Jungle Living
Land Navigation
Jungle Plants and Animals
Mines and Boobytraps
Waterborne (small boat drills, poncho raft, rope bridge, knots)
Jungle Combat Techniques (patrolling), POI# 0110
Squad React to Contact (livefire), POI# 112
Quick Fire Techniques/Point man Course (scouts, livefire)
Helocast (scouts, special operations)
SPIES
Pathfinder Operations (scouts, special operations)
Small Boat/Riverine Operations, POI #0118
Mortar Jungle Combat Techniques
Mortar Maneuver Course (livefire)
Basic/Advanced Demolitions (Sapper Platoon)
Riverine Recon and Demolitions Missions (livefire, Sapper Platoon)
Obstacle Course (optional)
Jungle Antenna (optional)
Platoon Raid Livefire (on village objective)
Village Cordon and Search
Ambush (livefire)
Situational Training Exercises (approximately three days in duration; patrolling, movement to contact, etc.)
Field Training Exercise (one to five days in duration; battalion level offensive operations; freeplay)

Jungle Warfare Course Program of Instruction
SUBJECT
Jungle Living
Land Navigation
Jungle Plants and Animals
Mines and Boobytraps
Waterborne (small boat drills, poncho raft, rope bridge, knots)
Jungle Combat Techniques (patrolling), POI# 0110
Squad React to Contact (livefire), POI# 112
Quick Fire Techniques/Point man Course (scouts, livefire)
Helocast (scouts, special operations)
SPIES
Pathfinder Operations (scouts, special operations)
Small Boat/Riverine Operations, POI #0118
Mortar Jungle Combat Techniques
Mortar Maneuver Course (livefire)
Basic/Advanced Demolitions (Sapper Platoon)
Riverine Recon and Demolitions Missions (livefire, Sapper Platoon)
Obstacle Course (optional)
Jungle Antenna (optional)
Platoon Raid Livefire (on village objective)
Village Cordon and Search
Ambush (livefire)
Situational Training Exercises (approximately three days in duration; patrolling, movement to contact, etc.)
Field Training Exercise (one to five days in duration; battalion level offensive operations; freeplay)

Any and all feedback will be much appreciated.
Thanks guys,
SF


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh, if only.....

I know Pan City, Ft Clayton, Ft Sherman , Colon, San Lorenzo, and Devils Beach well.....

Are these specialty courses ordered up by individual 'teams' or are these curriculum take it or leave it courses?

You do realize the logistical mountain you're going to climb by conducting courses in country, yes??



> [FONT=Times, serif]To satisfy United States law, the US Department of Defense's Defense Security Coop- eration Agency (DSCA) must        notify the US Congress of  potential exports of  any US- made or controlled  military equipment        through Foreign Military Sales. If approved by the Congress, the DoD or manufacturer(s) will receive permission        to export to [insert country].[/FONT]


The ITAS includes US gubment approval as well as Host Nation permission.

I'd LOVE to see it happen.....but you better have some high high level connections....

What company do you work for and are all the links in place for overseas travel/training or is this a pipe dream from a Marine that visited Panama in years gone by, itching to go back?

Please keep in mind there are folks on the board that lived and worked in Panama.......

*This* could be a showstopper.

:cool:


----------



## Shane8552 (Jan 12, 2010)

RB

It indeed sounds like a pipe dream to all who here it haha, but it is indeed snowballing faster and faster.  The Panamanian gov't has been looking for something to do with Ft. Sherman and through a mutal business partner, they asked us to bid on the concession.  We won the concession which is for 10 years.  We have the required connection within the Panamanian gov't that really want us to bring not only the military presence back, but also the economic bump.  We've had meetings with several high level DoS and a group of Ambassadors that are really interested in developing this project.  The remaining question is, if we renovate it, staff it and make it available...will DoD, DoS, NATO LE and Allied countries utilize the facility and actually pay to do so?

I work for International Preparedness Associates (intlpa.net) and have several OCONUS/CONUS projects ranging from PSD, Aviation support (Afghan MI-17s), Maritime and NSW support.  We're a young company but because we run an honest operation and do what's right, we've had tremendous success with DoD, DoS and OGA, which is why we've been asked to tackle this Ft. Sherman piece.  We want to not only stand this place back up, but utilize as many service disabled vets as possible and help vets that want to remain in the community and give back through training...paid well for their services too :)

Anyways, I apologize to all who got the multiple thread thing and thought "spammer asshole", that was never my intent and I elevated my feet and began to push til I passed out. 

Thanks Gents...
Shane


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't really want anything to do with an old Ft. Sherman. 

I'd take the other places though.  Panama City, yes San Lorenzo and Devils Beach.

Qualified instuctor ? I was, but I'm not going to bite this particular job at this age.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jan 13, 2010)

Great answer brother! Do post more about the op and the company. Lotso folks here watching the happenings!!


----------



## BravoOne (Jan 13, 2010)

Sounds interesting!


----------



## car (Jan 14, 2010)

Why just focus on the SOF community? ACS, for example, was not for "special" folks - just ordinary "crew sluts" like me.  This sounds like a very ambitious undertaking - I'm very interested in what your company has planned. When they shut down JOTB, there was no equivalent alternative.

As I stated elsewhere, we looked at going to Belize and side-saddling with the Brits, but that fell through for reasons that I don't know. And with the currrent war being where it is, there's not a whole of emphasis on jungle survival - although there outta be......there's a threat there that no one talks about.

Anyway, I'm really interested in the what your company's plans are.

I've run thru "Green Hell" a few times, and done some diving off the jetty there. :) Colon is a Hell hole that smells like piss, but the rest of the country is beautiful. And I'm sure there are a few others here who would be interested.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Shane8552 (Jan 14, 2010)

WarDogs...

Latest and greatest on Panama ops...meetings with top USMC officials and the Assistant Secretary of State and a phone conference with Ambassador Gelbard and the Panamanian Ambassador, all went extremely well.  At first the Panamanian Ambassador wasn't too thrilled about the idea but once we conveyed our entire concept she was very supportive.  It will serve as a great place to conduct joint nation exercises and give a nice boost in SOUTHCOM relations.  She was also very supportive of putting vets back to work and the "taking care of our own" concept.  The Asst. Secretary of State is looking at what we need in terms of approval to operate that facility and appreciated the fact we (our company) is taking an honest approach rather than doing and asking for forgiveness once operational.  We are meeting with MGen. Jones (ret. USMC) former CG of Training and Education Command and on the board of VETFoundation (puts service disabled vets in mentor-protege ops and assists in transition).  He is extremely interested and will help push it up to the ACMC and the Commandant asap.  We've been invited down to Panama Jan 27 - Feb 2 to help iron out the details and make this a reality if possible.

We are also in with AFSOC (720th) on the 22nd and possibly 7th Group guys end of Jan as well.  I appreciate all advice, introductions and support.  We really hope to gert this pig up and running and put good dudes back in the jungle doing what God designed us to do...train to slay bodies in any climb or place!

Semper,


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jan 15, 2010)

One of the possible showstoppers to the re-opening of Sherman will include the EPA.

The EPA is currently in the clean-up process at Ft Sherman and various other ranges in Panama. The question that will have to be addressed is 'Why the clean-up from EPA, only to re-open and re-contaminate the jungle with lead-poisoning'?

http://www.aaas.org/news/newsandnotes/inside48.shtml

http://www.esajournals.org/doi/abs/...:IEAPIA]2.0.CO;2?cookieSet=1&journalCode=ecap

and then this:

http://www.informaworld.com/smpp/content~content=a903983088&db=all

Another obstacle will be the payoff of corrupt Panamanian officials. The possible profit/loss margin will be substantially affected by the money-mongerers still prevalent in the Panamanian gubment. Good luck with that one, above all else.

Trust me, I'm not an EPA fan, but they will have to be contended with as well.

Just random thoughts......:cool:


----------



## Shane8552 (Jan 17, 2010)

I know the EPA was involved in the whole clean-up process at Ft. Sherman back in 98-99 but haven't heard any recent news of them still conducting clean-up ops.  Latest meetings were with MGen. Jones  and a phone conference with the Ambassador to Panama.  MGen. Jones was very supportive but was unsure of what commitment the Marines could make due to optempo both in Iraq and Afghanistan.  Gen. Conway put out a mission statement stating his desire to better prepare his Marines by reverting back to the "any climb, any place" type of training mentality.  We have indeed focused too much on the Afghan/Iraq theater of ops, but the current optempo doesn't leave too much room for improvement.  He has arranged a meeting in the next 2 weeks with Mr. Greenwood who sits on the National Security Council and was Gen. Jones's aide while he was Commandant.  As for the Ambassador to Panama, she was hesitant at first but then warmed up to the idea and became fully supportive once we explained our intent.  We have a follow-up meeting in Panama Jan 27-Feb 2 so figers crossed.

I'll keep all posted of the latest developments as soon as possible.


----------



## Shane8552 (Jan 17, 2010)

As far as I know the intent isn't just for the SOF community but for whomever will utilize it most certainly welcome.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 18, 2010)

I loved Ft Sherman, and running NOE down the Chagris.  I would love to get back down there.

As for the EPA, fuck em.  It is no longer US soil, so they can keep their greenpeace bastards in the boats overlooking my white ass at the beach drinking Atlas.

Drive on.  I hope this succeeds.  Sherman was a great place and I will always remember the' thumb in a jar' at our TMC.

Steve


----------



## Shane8552 (Jan 26, 2010)

Panama update....

 Met with US MIL Attache in Panama and here's a email summary: ( C's not a born US citizen so english is a little broken)

" S.

Just finished with US MIL attaché.

They have a bunch of money for training:

Anti narcotic operations:
Jungle training
Riverine ops
High sea intercept.
They are ready to give them brand new boats with all electronic warfare, but...and this is good for us...
They want this peoples being trained and recurrent training in their country!!!
They also want to have highly trained mechanics and electronic engineers to support and repair their equipments
At this time no one is at the level requested by the US.

The US are extremely aware of the NON-security on the Panama Canal zone, and ask me to push through my contacts
The “concerns” and try to get (us) involve in security for the Panama Canal.

It looks like they may have some clear intel, and passed the word to the local GVT to do something...
It was even mentioned to the new administration that the  agreement passed in 1989 is very clear about 
The security of the “World” interest on the security of the said canal....meaning...if something happen there
Panama could become a commonwealth of the US...did happen before with the Noriega regime.

I was intrigued and surprised of his way talked about it.

Lets talk,

C. "

Panama continues to move along with little resistance, looking forward to getting this thing up and operational soon, maybe plug some of you Panama vets back in there and work on your tan.

Shane


----------



## Nasty (Jan 27, 2010)

Off topic, is the Tarpon still open?

On topic, what are you planning for medical coverage?


----------



## Shane8552 (Feb 22, 2010)

Panama project continues to steam ahead...DoS and DoD are asking for more and more info and plans for Ft.Sherman.  If any of you have pics of training and what not I'd love to include them in our presentations to DoS and DoD.  It looks like we'll be getting support through the CNTPO program and our foothold will be maritime ops, mainly riverine, counter-narco and high sea intercept.

Appreciate all the insight and support, hopefully we can re-open Panama some time this year???!!!
Semper,
SL


----------



## car (Feb 22, 2010)

Nasty said:


> Off topic, is the Tarpon still open?



One of the best fish sandwiches I ever had was at theTarpon Club - on the Atlantic side.......


----------



## R J (Sep 13, 2012)

I need to follow the rules and post an intro.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 13, 2012)

Please post an Intro Post before you post again.


----------



## JOTCJWB (Oct 30, 2013)

R J said:


> Post an intro


Hello,
  Thanks for the approval. I have just over 10 years of Army service, First assignment (81-83) was with C Co 3/5 at Fort Kobbe, Panama, moved on to Fort Irwin California for 4 years and then back to Panama as an instructor at JOTC (87-89), then back to Irwin again where I was involuntarily separated from service due to an injury.


----------



## AWP (Oct 30, 2013)

@JOTCJWB per the site rules please post an Introduction before posting again.


----------



## R J (Oct 30, 2013)

I still haven't posted an intro. Maybe next time.


----------



## AWP (Oct 30, 2013)

R J said:


> I was in Cco 3/5 from 81 - 83..................who are you?


 
R J, per the site rules post an Introduction before posting again.


----------



## JOTCJWB (Nov 2, 2013)

Nasty said:


> Off topic, is the Tarpon still open?
> 
> On topic, what are you planning for medical coverage?




Last I heard, the Tarpon club is no more.  Great question on medical coverage!


----------



## Centermass (Nov 4, 2013)

8'Duece said:


> I don't really want anything to do with an old Ft. Sherman.
> 
> I'd take the other places though.  Panama City, yes San Lorenzo and Devils Beach.
> 
> *Qualified instructor ? I was, but I'm not going to bite this particular job at this age.*



Yeah, sure you were....

Regardless of the moratorium of the concession (Which the OP originally posted back in 2010) of 10 years, quite frankly, I don't see it happening. Why? First of all, it would be a logistics glut of momentous proportions. Kobbe, Clayton, Howard AFB and the rest of the support infrastructure we relied on so heavily to keep Sherman up and running, no longer exists.

And even when it was there, it was still a huge under taking on a daily basis going back and forth from the Atlantic side to the Pacific side and back for supply runs, personnel issues etc.  Unless a deep water dock harbor was built to accommodate shipping transportation inbound with supplies directly from the gulf (Most expeditious and cost effective) , along with the complete overhaul of the airstrip, you'd be at the mercy of relying on inflated pricing from either Colon or Panama City just to keep the basics up and running.

Plus, you're talking private contractors, who more than likely, would demand mega $$$$ to do the job. Between the rain season, black palm, gouging around at night under triple canopy, amongst bugs, insects, and animals yet to be classified, not to mention white faced monkeys (Capuchins) throwing their shit and pissing down on you from above,  along with a whole host of other nastiness to numerous to mention,  not really sure you could pay me enough to go back. And this is just JOTC instructor staff. Haven't even covered building retro fitting and rehab, the supply side of the house, medical facilities and staff (An absolute must) cooks, vehicles, mechanics, boat house personnel, pilots, A/C etc etc etc.

Plus, here in the present day of sequestration, budget cuts and a looming debt ceiling along with our national focus on SW Asia and the African continent, not saying it's not a good idea, but in all reality, will still remain a pipe dream. Again, I just don't see it happening.


----------



## Centermass (Nov 5, 2013)

Can someone tell me why this topic is inside the SOAR thread?


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 5, 2013)

Sorted.


----------



## Centermass (Nov 5, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> Sorted.




Thank you Sir. Scooby snack enroute.


----------



## Gunluvr (Aug 2, 2014)

I would come down to work on helicopters and aircraft. Anything to get out of CONUS as politics and prevailing social conditions are not conducive to my long term liking.


----------



## AWP (Aug 2, 2014)

@Gunluvr Per the Site Rules, post an Introduction. This should be your next post.
Thank you.


----------



## Gunluvr (Aug 2, 2014)

Hello all this is my actual Facebook picture until I can come up with good avatar. I served with the 1-75th Ranger Battalion between 1986-90(a lifetime ago). I was assigned to Alpha Company, 1st Platoon, Wpns squad. Went to college after getting out and generally was a small business owner living in Decatur, GA until the economy went bad for me in 2012. Now I'm back in school to become an FAA certified aircraft mechanic/engineer and should finish up on or near December. I'm looking to leave the US and work offshore probably the middle east when my schooling and certification is complete.


----------



## pardus (Aug 2, 2014)

Gunluvr said:


> Hello all this is my actual Facebook picture until I can come up with good avatar. I served with the 1-75th Ranger Battalion between 1986-90(a lifetime ago). I was assigned to Alpha Company, 1st Platoon, Wpns squad. Went to college after getting out and generally was a small business owner living in Decatur, GA until the economy went bad for me in 2012. Now I'm back in school to become an FAA certified aircraft mechanic/engineer and should finish up on or near December. I'm looking to leave the US and work offshore probably the middle east when my schooling and certification is complete.



Post your intro in the intro thread as per the rules you signed. Thank you.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 7, 2014)

I guess the OP never got around to reopening JOTC for the general public. I went through that course in 73. I don't know if I'd pay for the pleasure of doing it again (not that it would be an option at my age), but there were aspects of it I enjoyed.


----------



## Centermass (Aug 12, 2014)

Ocoka One said:


> I guess the OP never got around to reopening JOTC for the general public. I went through that course in 73. I don't know if I'd pay for the pleasure of doing it again (not that it would be an option at my age), but there were aspects of it I enjoyed.



Oh, it's still open, as in wide open. The buildings have been raped of anything of value and pillaged to the point of dilapidation. The idea was when it was turned over, to become a tourist stop with all the amenities of a resort facility. In regards to the plans, neither ever happened. Kinda sad to remember it as it once was and how it is today.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 12, 2014)

Centermass said:


> Oh, it's still open, as in wide open. The buildings have been raped of anything of value and pillaged to the point of dilapidation. The idea was when it was turned over, to become a tourist stop with all the amenities of a resort facility. In regards to the plans, neither ever happened. Kinda sad to remember it as it once was and how it is today.


 
It was a crucible of sorts to me, my first real demanding physical challenge after my RTD following a long rehab...and some of the best instructors I ever had. Yeah it is kinda sad. Especialy considering that you guys had to fight in the PCZ in 89. I just wikied it and saw that they'd used it for some of the scenes in _Quantum of Solace. _


----------

